# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (De Steiger)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Grote Rivieren (De Steiger, centrum voor jongeren met een autismespectrumstoornis)
Amazone 7
Den Haag

Bezoek de website van De Grote Rivieren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (De Steiger).*

----------

